# My phrag list



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's my list of phrags as promised. Though I believe WikiLeaks has already posted it somewhere. :rollhappy:


Phrag. Acker's Superstar 'MVP' 4n AM/AOS x Mem. Dick Clements 'Rocket Flash' (4n)
Phrag. After-Glo (Eric Young 4n x Sorcerer's Apprentice 4n)
Phrag. Alfredo Manrique (kovachii 'Anna' x Walter Schomburg)
Phrag. Alien Syndrome (klotzscheanum x warszewiczii) 
Phrag. Allison Strohm (kovachii 'Laura' x Living Fire 4n)
Phrag. Amitabha (Patti MacHale x besseae 'Neon Fire' AM/AOS) 
Phrag. Andean Fire x kovachii
Phrag. Andean Tears (wallisii 'Rapunzel' x kovachii 'Tupac Amaru')
Phrag. Autumn Fire (Eric Young 'Mount Millais' 4n x Barbara LeAnn 'Muscles'
Phrag. Beauport (sargentianum x Hanne Popow)
Phrag. besseae 
Phrag. besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
Phrag. besseae var. flavum (Wings of Gold x self)
Phrag. Bouley Bay (Eric Young 4n x Grande 4n)
Phrag. Calurum 'Victoria Bagent CCM/AOS (longifolium x Sedenii)
Phrag. Cape Sunset (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4n x schlimii 'Isolde') 
Phrag. caricinum
Phrag. Carol Kanzer 'Doris Duke' AM/AOS (pearcei x schlimii)
Phrag. Caroline Miller Ott (vittatum x Eric Young)
Phrag. caudatum var. giganteum
Phrag. China Dragon (Grande 'Gigantea' 4n x besseae)
Phrag. Cotil Point (Grouville x Eric Young 'JT')
Phrag. dalessandroi (Alan's Gift' x 'Fox Valley')
Phrag. dalessandroi (Alan's Gift' x 'Fox Valley')
Phrag. Deliverance (hirtzii x grande)
Phrag. Desormes rose (Sorcerer's Apprentice x Hanne Popow)
Phrag. Desormes (Sorcerer's Apprentice x Hanne Popow)
Phrag. Don Wimber 4n (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4n x besseae 'R Town' 4n)
Phrag. Don Wimber 3n -- (Eric Young 4n 'Mont Millais' AM/RHS x besseae 'Red')
Phrag. Don Wimber (Eric Young x besseae)
Phrag. Don Wimber (Eric Young x besseae)
Phrag. Don Wimber (Eric Young x besseae)
Phrag. Don Wimber 'Bloomfield's Red Baron' (Eric Young x besseae)
Phrag. Don Wimber (Eric Young x besseae var. flavum)
Phrag. Ecua-Bess (ecuadorense x besseae)
Phrag. Eric Young (besseae 'Wings of Fire' AM/AOS x longifolium ''Gilly'')
Phrag. Eric Young var. flavum (besseae var. flavum x longifolium)
Phrag. Fairy-Tale Pink (Cardinale 'Kilworth' x Barbara LeAnn)
Phrag. Fire Cascade (Andean Fire x caudatum)
Phrag. Franz Glanz (richteri x besseae)
Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (kovachii x besseae)
Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (kovachii x besseae) ST
Phrag. Giganteum (Grande 4n ''Gigantea'' x caudatum ''Windy Hill'')
Phrag. Grande (caudatum x longifolium) 
Phrag. Green Hornet (ecuadorense x hincksianum)
Phrag. Haley Decker (kovachii 'Laura' x Saint Ouen)
Phrag. Hanne Dale (Cardinale 'Kilworth' x Hanne Popow)
Phrag. Hanne Popow (besseae x schlimii)
Phrag. Hanne Popow 'PJ' (besseae x schlimii)
Phrag. Inti's Tears (Sorcerer's Apprentice x warszewiczianum) 
Phrag. Ivo Povorelich (Mountain Maid x Summer Fire)
Phrag. Jason Fischer (besseae 'Rick Hunter' x Mem. Dick Clements 'Red Wings' 
Phrag. Jason Fischer #2 (Memoria Dick Clements 'Rocket Fire' 4n x besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS) 
Phrag. Korlo Demchog (Sorcerer's Apprentice x Cardinale)
Phrag. kovachii (Jewel x Tupac Amaru)
Phrag. La Moye (sergentianum 'Big Fellow' x ecuadorense)
Phrag. La Vingtaine (Mem. Dick Clements x kovachii 'Jessica')
Phrag. La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D. Turner (klotzscheanum 'Little Princess' x pearcei)
Phrag. lindleyanum
Phrag. Living Fire 3n (Sorcerer's Apprentice 4N 'Fantastic' x besseae 'Orange Delight' AM/ AOS)
Phrag. Living Fire (Sorcerer's Apprentice 4n x besseae)
Phrag. longifolium #2
Phrag. longifolium var, hinksianum
Phrag. longifolium 'Brother' 4n ('Trinity' x 'Jersey')
Phrag. Longueville (Hanne Popow x longifolium)
Phrag. Louis Gaucher (sargentianum x lindenii)
Phrag. Lutz Röllke (besseae x boissierianum)
Phrag. Lutz Röllke 'Flavum' (besseae var. flavum x boissierianum 'Dark Wing') 
Phrag. Magdalene Rose 'Mother' 4n x wallisii ''Warrior''
Phrag. Maria Glanz (wallisi 'Perfecto' x besseae var. flavum 'Lemon Pie')
Phrag. Mary Bess (besseae x caricinum)
Phrag. Memoria Dick Clements (sargentianum x besseae)
Phrag. Mother Rose (caudatum 'Chocolate Long Petals' x Magdalene Rose 'Red Glow') (31)
Phrag. Mountain Maid (besseae x hirtzii)
Phrag. Mountain Maid (hirtzii 'Copper' x besseae var. flavum 'Sulphur')
Phrag. Michel Tremblay (Hanne Popow x fischeri)
Phrag. Michel Tremblay No. 2 x Elizabeth Castle
Phrag. Nitidissimum (caudatum x Conchiferum)
Phrag. Noirmont (Memoria Dick Clements x longifolium)
Phrag. Olaf Gruss (besseae x pearcei)
Phrag. pearcei var. ecuadorense
Phrag. Peruflora's Angel (richteri x kovachii 'Jessica')
Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca (kovachii x dalessandroi)
Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca (kovachii x dalessandroi) (Tsui) (30)
Phrag. Pont au Bre (Paul Eugene Conroy x besseae)
Phrag. Prince Albert (Mem Dick Clements 4n x Pearcei ''Birchwood'' AM/AOS) 
Phrag. Prince Caspian (Sorcerer's Apprentice ''RF'' x Robert Palm ''YF'')
Phrag. Randy MacDonald (Hanne Popow x Sedenii)
Phrag. Rosalie Dixler (besseae x kaieteurum)
Phrag. reticulatum
Phrag. Ruby Slippers (caudatum x besseae)
Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer x besseae flavum)
Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara (besseae ''Gicantic' ' x Jason Fischer ''La Hougue Bie'' FCC/AOS)
Phrag. schlimii 
Phrag. Schroderae (caudatum x Sedenii)
Phrag. Schroderae 'La Regia' AM/AOS (caudatum x Sedenii)
Phrag. Sedenii Candidum (longifolium x schlimii)
Phrag. Serge Harvey (Don Wimber x Barbara LeAnn)
Phrag. Sergeant Eric (Eric Young 'RF' x sargentianum 'JP')
Phrag. Stephen Manza (Barbara LeAnn x Green Hornet)
Phrag. Shadow Fantasy (Jerry Dean Fischer x popowii)
Phrag. Sorcerer's Apprentice (sergentianum 'JP' x hincksianum 'AR') 
Phrag. St-Peter (Eric Young 4n’ “Mount Mikaio” AM/AOS x longifolium) 
Phrag. Sunset Glow 4n #2 (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' x Memory Dick Clements 'CA')
Phrag. Super Rubies (besseae 'Easter Nies' x warcewiczianum)
Phrag. Suzanne Decker (kovachii 'Laura' x Cape Sunset)
Phrag. Tall Tails 'Tail-full' x Mem. Dick Clements 'Cardinal'
Phrag. Tracy Nelson (Andean Fire x Barbara LeAnn)
Phrag. wallisii
Phrag. Waunakee Sunset	(Barbara LeAnn x besseae)
Phrag. Waunakee Sunset	(Barbara LeAnn x besseae)
Phrag. Wössner Supergrande (warszewiczianum x longifolium)


----------



## Jorch (Dec 1, 2010)

Wonderful list!! :clap: Such a great collection you have


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2010)

HAHA! :rollhappy: It looks like my list. I'm surprised you don't have more of the Canadienne hybridizers plants!?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

Eric! That's because I've just started on phrags. Two years ago I only had five.


----------



## Clark (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice list!
Has your Allison Strohm bloomed for you?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

Clark! 
Allison hasn't flowered yet but it has a single fan about two feet wide. The plant is healthy and has a good flush of new roots. So I guess it should flower in the coming year. In fact none of my kovachii hybrids has flowered yet though I have a bud developping in one Fritz Schomburg.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Eric! That's because I've just started on phrags. Two years ago I only had five.



Addicted!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2010)

This is a loooong list....!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

I want them all!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Eric! That's because I've just started on phrags. Two years ago I only had five.





NYEric said:


> Addicted!


And I thought I was bad since coming to this forum!

Beautiful list, Shiva!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Shiva, did Autumn Fire, Ruby Slippers and Super Rubies ever bloomed?

I regret that I didn't buy Autumn Fire and Super Rubies when Jason Fischer came in Montreal. 

A yellow Mario Glanz is also on my wish list... And Iwonder why I didn't buy a Don Wimber yet! 

For the Phrag Jason Fischer you sold me: do you know the cultivar name of the parents?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

Erythrone
Most of my phrags are still too small to flower. But the majority are growing well and many should flower in the coming year. I don't have the parents' cultivar name of your Jason Fischer. The sticker simply came as Jason Fischer.
As you can see in the list, I have 7 Don Wimber and so far three have flowered and one is flowering again right now and I have an extra division of this one. I hope to post the flower soon.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Merci Michel!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2010)

Om.. That's a list (within 2 years :drool: ) !!!! You are a busy buyer !!!! Jean

btw. this allowed me to update my phrag. hybrids excel sheet with Fairy-Tale pink from Jean-Pierre and Tracy Nelson (R.Stoddart); thanks for that
(if there is any interest please pm me)


----------



## jrfehon (Feb 5, 2011)

What a list! I have 11 phrags and have had trouble with blooming, in particular with my caudatum phrags. I have five of them, they're all blooming size, but none have rebloomed since I purchased them in 2009. They get plenty of good rain water, air circulation, and temps of 60 at night and 75 during the day. Any tips for me on what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2011)

Show us photos of the plants in their growing area.


----------



## Hera (Feb 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Show us photos of the plants in their growing area.



Yes please!!


----------



## John M (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, Shiva! That's a nice collection you've got! You have very good Phrag. taste! : )


----------



## koshki (Feb 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> ...I've just started on phrags. Two years ago I only had five.



Oh, boy, that's scary! I mean in a good way. I don't have room for a quarter of what you have...that is unless I start to jettison some of the rest of my collection. Jeez these things are addictive!! :evil:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 25, 2011)

jrfehon said:


> What a list! I have 11 phrags and have had trouble with blooming, in particular with my caudatum phrags. I have five of them, they're all blooming size, but none have rebloomed since I purchased them in 2009. They get plenty of good rain water, air circulation, and temps of 60 at night and 75 during the day. Any tips for me on what I might be doing wrong?



I've been told that the caudatum take longer to flower. I have a small caudatum and a few of its hybrids but I don't expect them to flower quickly. Some orchids needs more time even though they look big enough for us.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 25, 2011)

I am always amazed at how large some of the lists are on here! I could only dream of having so many plants!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 25, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> I am always amazed at how large some of the lists are on here! I could only dream of having so many plants!



And that's only my phrag list.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

Haha! I'm looking at your list and thinking when I come up for the Montreal show I better not get a chance to see your collection or I'm coming home w/ divisions!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Haha! I'm looking at your list and thinking when I come up for the Montreal show I better not get a chance to see your collection or I'm coming home w/ divisions!



Most phrags in my collection have only one fan. Those are damn hard to divide. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the perfect technique! :evil:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't want to know about it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't worry! It involves good food and lots of drinking and when you wake up you have more room for new plants!


----------



## koshki (Feb 26, 2011)

Followed by a knock on the door by professionals from law enforcement! :rollhappy:


----------

